# Dangers of creatine to your health



## cp_sogoj (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi! I am always hearing things like "creatine is dangerous" or "creatine can "kill" your liver" etc. How much of that is true? Is it dangerous to consume creatine? Which quantitys can be considered to be safe? Some friends of mine were warned by their coaches to not take creatine. One friend of mine said that only 2-3 times/year! should be enough! Jesus! Is really that bad? 

Besides, i read an article about it, that basically says that the dangers come from other substances not the creatin itself, but even so the risk is very high. See this:
http://www.man-health-magazine-online.com/creatine-dangers.html

Which products do you consider to be safe?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 26, 2005)

drink lots of water,
take a safe amount,


i do 8 weeks on, 2 weeks on, but theres different cycles


----------



## hp192003 (Nov 26, 2005)

Some people consider the loading phase dangerous but as long as you ingest plenty of water it should be ok.

Also, ive heard that for as much time you are on creatine, you should spend the same amount off.


----------



## cp_sogoj (Nov 26, 2005)

Which quantity do you consider to be a safe one? 

i didnt get your message exactly: do you consume creatine during 8 weeks then you stop for 2 weeks? 

thanks


----------



## goandykid (Nov 26, 2005)

cp_sogoj said:
			
		

> Which quantity do you consider to be a safe one?
> 
> i didnt get your message exactly: do you consume creatine during 8 weeks then you stop for 2 weeks?
> 
> thanks



I was taking creatine mono capsules. The brand was kre-alkalyn 1500 i think, and it was pure shit. Buy bulknutrition's CEE (creatine ethyl ester), or atleast that's what i ordered recently. Alot of people rave about it and love it.

Yea my first cycle i consumed for 8 weeks w/o a loading phase, and then spent 2 weeks off. My second phase was 4 weeks on w/o a loading phase and then 2 weeks off. I havent taken any since.

I would drink ALOT of water btw, make sure you do too


----------



## cp_sogoj (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks fir the info. Anyway, i will make some questions later when i start using creatine. In my country there are not to many products so i will make questions about the products that we have here...probably you dont know some of them.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 27, 2005)

creatine is totally SAFE

no one has ever suffered any serious damage from using or ABUSING creatine! if creatine was in any way dangerous to health the senate would have banned it along with the pro-hormones, it is probably the most researched supplement on the market

if you do use it i would recommend drinking plenty of water, but this is only so you don't get dehydrated


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 27, 2005)

creatine is only bad for your health if you're stupid.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2005)

cp_sogoj said:
			
		

> "creatine can "kill" your liver" etc.



Whoever told you that, meant to say kidneys. Hogwash.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2005)

Alert:  Creatine causes AIDS!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 27, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> i do 8 weeks on, 2 weeks on, but theres different cycles


 same here

 **Just be smart about it and keep a good water intake going and you'll fine.


----------



## cp_sogoj (Nov 28, 2005)

So, its not dangerous at all...better .

Even so i will buy a good product instead of a a cheaper one that may be dangerous.

thanks for the replys


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

This is an old post with more about Creatine.


Link


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 28, 2005)

Didn't some French scientist once prove that creatine can be harmful to lab rats if you feed the rats 1,000g creatine every day, then hit the rats with a baseball bat?  Of course, they couldn't tell if it was the creatine or the baseball bat that was causing the rats harm.


----------

